# Deep conditioning treatment??



## Nena4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi =]

I flat iron my hair about 2 - 3 times a week and I want to know if you have any recommendations for a deep conditioning treatment I can do at home maybe once a week.

Hair: Coarse

Thanks ladies! =]


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 8, 2009)

I LOVE Ojon's Restorative hair treatment. Heres a link to my blog with my review on it. I use this weekly and LOVE it.

Posey's Makeup and Beauty Reviews: Review: Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment


----------



## Leilani78 (Jul 8, 2009)

I like to use coconut oil. I use a tsp and leave it in for at least 20 min and no more than an hour. Then I hop in the shower and shampoo it out. I like to do this once a week.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 8, 2009)

I would just go to Sally's and buy the little one use packets for $1.50-3.00/pouch and find what works best for your hair.

I love Ojon's but it is pricey.. and I only use it when my hair is in dire need of some help.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 8, 2009)

I had the same problem, but I also have damaged hair from dying as well.  I went to Sephora the other day and the girl suggested the Fredrik Fekkai (I know I butchered his name lol) Protien RX mask ($29).  I tried it last night and love it.  It really works and my hair was so silky and smooth after.  They also have a matching Shampoo and Conditioner that I will get eventually.


----------



## Nena4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_I like to use coconut oil. I use a tsp and leave it in for at least 20 min and no more than an hour. Then I hop in the shower and shampoo it out. I like to do this once a week._

 
Thanks! Where do you buy coconut oil?


----------



## Nena4 (Jul 8, 2009)

i'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Nena4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_I had the same problem, but I also have damaged hair from dying as well. I went to Sephora the other day and the girl suggested the Fredrik Fekkai (I know I butchered his name lol) Protien RX mask ($29). I tried it last night and love it. It really works and my hair was so silky and smooth after. They also have a matching Shampoo and Conditioner that I will get eventually._

 

Its good to hear you are loving it. I think I'm gonna check that out as well! Im definitely concerned with not letting my hair dry out badly


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 8, 2009)

i use hot oil treatments with olive oil, sweet almond oil, and jojoba oil.. combine.. heat that ish up slap it in your hair and put a cap on.. yay moisture!
another thing that helps is limiting the heated appliances on your hair.  I could go on and on about flat irons.. but i won't.
good luck


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 9, 2009)

I straighten my hair every day as well color it pretty often. I have thick, pretty dry and damaged hair. I'm Hispanic, btw. 

I love Dr. Miracles deep conditioner (you can even get a little packet of it for $1.56 at Wal-Mart if you wanna try it!) and Matrix's biolage Deep conditioner.
Both are really great, I love them!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 9, 2009)

I flat iron my thick, coarse, wavy hair once a week. I swear by Avon's Mediterranean Olive Oil Conditioning Hair Mask. It's under $5 for a 4 oz. tube and it works better than any high-end deep conditioner I've ever used. After one use, I was amazed at how well it worked which was a nice surprise after all the disappointing products I wasted my money on in the past.

For styling, I use a combo of Khiel's Silk Groom and a bit of Moroccan Hair Oil beforehand, then let it air dry and finish with a flat iron.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nena4* 

 
_Thanks! Where do you buy coconut oil?_

 
I bought mine at whole foods. I haven't looked anywhere else, but maybe they have it at asian markets or in health food stores.


----------



## Nena4 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_I bought mine at whole foods. I haven't looked anywhere else, but maybe they have it at asian markets or in health food stores._

 
Great =]

Thanks


----------



## makeba (Jul 10, 2009)

Coconut Oil is awesome as a oil treatment just make sure you get the unrefined coconut oil because you can use it on the body. Extra Virgin Olive oil is just as good too. slather it on, put on a plastic cap and let your body heat warm it up or sit under a hooded dryer if you have one.


----------



## dirtball (Aug 17, 2009)

imagine your hair as a road. flat irons, blow dryers, sun exposure, bleach, color, perms, relaxers, etc all cause damage..i mean potholes in your "road". using a brazillian keratin treatment basically repaves the road and fills in all those potholes. 

this is not a chemical relaxer, it is an intense keratin treatment. keratin is the natural protein that makes up about 88% of your hair. it will remove some wave/curl potentially up to 80 percent or so, add tons of shine, restores health to your hair, and reduces frizz!, in some cases eliminationg the need to flat iron at all. the treatment also seals your hair to prevent further damage! it last about 4 months (remember. not chemicals, so it washes out gradually) as you wash your hair you lose some keratin, and your roots will not have been treated. so you need to redo the treatment, but using their own brand of shampoo and conditioner, you can add some keratin back in every time you wash some out- slowing the wash out process. 

this is seriously AMAZING i recommend this to everyone who abuses their hair...which is most of us. the website for the specific one i have been talking about is 

Welcome to Marcia Teixeira Web Site! 

i recomend this one specifically because the buzz right now about hair care is formaldehyde concerns. some treatments require the stylist wears a surgical mask so theyre not breathing it in....well what about you? its on top of your head!! gross, i dont like that. the amount of formaldehyde in the brazilian treatment that i like, is less formaldehyde than is in hand soap or lip gloss. so if you rub it all over your hands and mouth, id say its safe for your hair.

not all salons will have this because the stylist must be certified and trained by the company in order to perform the service. call around and price compare to find the best deal. at my salon we are running a special for $300 with the shampoo and conditioner for free which normally costs $50. most salons in my area do this service for $450 not including any products. so if you can find a salon like mine, youll be saving $200!!

if you live in massachusetts or the surrounding new england states and are interested, PM me and ill tell you where i work.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

I love Dry Remedy treatment by Aveda.


----------



## ruthless (Jul 3, 2010)

I was intrigued by the Brazillian Blowout, but I read that it washes out essentially after a few washes and I'm not willing to shell out 200+ bucks plus buy their special brand shampoo to test it since my hair isn't that damaged. The idea of not having to flat iron my hair to get it to look "polished" is appealing though. 

Ojon treatment smells wonderful. I have a few tubs of the stuff, when it's on buy one get one on the shopping channel. It's fairly pricey. 

I was reading Imogen (foxylocks) blog and she flat irons and blow drys AND bleaches her hair and she uses Aussie 3 min miracle-it's so cheap, less than 4 bucks and it really works.

Whilst reading the "beauty brains" blog I read up that scientifically leaving conditioner on your hair for 20 min does nothing. They said due to the nature of hair as soon as you've got it evenly distributed through your hair it's done all the good it can do.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 3, 2010)

i love using the Moroccan oil deep conditioning treatment. a little goes a long way and it smells devine. 
I put it in my hair, and leave it in as long as i can stand it. my hair is very fine, so sometimes i find that it wears it down a bit, but its worth it.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 11, 2010)

Fekkai's 3 minute Masque is amazing! It smells so yummy like grapefruit and is super creamy and lux. It leaves ur hair so clean and soft.


----------



## jasikamarshel (Aug 16, 2010)

Conditioning treatment for dry hair,It conditions hair from roots to ends and restores luster to damaged hair,In its unrefined state,raw she a butter sinks into the hair shaft for a deep conditioning pre-shampoo treatment,hair responds to this natural and restorative treatment with renewed softness and shine,Eggs are rich in protein, a component of hair, so eggs restore and nourish your strands. Eggs are also renowned as one of nature's best moisturizers,he main ingredients in mayonnaise are eggs, vinegar, and oil. Each one of these elements is good for hair in its own right,Eggs nourish and fortify, vinegar adds shine, and oil moisturizes and protects, The mixture addresses all the problems of distressed hair,Hot oil is widely recognized as powerful therapy for damaged hair,The heat causes the hair to open and allows the oil to penetrate deeply.


----------



## jasikazenith (Aug 25, 2010)

Deep conditioning treatment this a really a best and it also reduce a stress and it  deep conditioning pre-shampoo treatment,hair responds to this natural and restorative treatment with renewed softness and shine,and it really a help to grow your hair.

hair care


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 11, 2010)

Lush H'suan wen hua hair treatment saved my lifeless and damaged hair, you should give it a try!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I was reading Imogen (foxylocks) blog and she flat irons and blow drys AND bleaches her hair and she uses Aussie 3 min miracle-it's so cheap, less than 4 bucks and it really works._

 
I use this as well, and it's great. I especially like the packaging - no screw lids and sticking your fingers in a tub of goo, just squeeze and put it back on the shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I got it in a goodie bag I am so glad, because otherwise I might never have discovered it. I have had several friends buy it after I told them about it and I am definitely repurchasing.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I use this as well, and it's great. I especially like the packaging - no screw lids and sticking your fingers in a tub of goo, just squeeze and put it back on the shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got it in a goodie bag I am so glad, because otherwise I might never have discovered it. I have had several friends buy it after I told them about it and I am definitely repurchasing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i like this one too. however i find that if i use it for a long time (like 6 months) my hair stops responding to it as well. so i buy it on and off throughout the year. and yes it is a total bargain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 usually in the uk you can find them on offer somewhere


----------



## ruthless (Sep 12, 2010)

I find no matter what treatment I use I have to switch my hair products every few weeks or so. Using a shampoo that removes build up doesn't really do much. So no matter what treatment I'm using I'll have to switch it out when my hair becomes accustomed to it.  Currently I am rotating Essential Oils (lemon verbena) shampoo/conditioner out with Barex (awesome, awesome brand) and Biosilk fruit cocktail. 


That combined with Ojon and Garner Fructus Blow Dry keeps my hair in line. 

The biggest trick is finding what works for you-without spending an arm and a leg to do it.


----------



## alumeze (Sep 22, 2010)

what brand of morrocan oil do you use and where do you get it?


----------



## TeresaEllis (Sep 22, 2010)

id say Morrocan Oil Hair mask... best stuff ever...


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 22, 2010)

I use oils. 

There is a post on my blog about them but I will summarise here..

I use the following for the following reasons: 

olive oil: shine giver.
coconut oil: strengthens my hair. 
castor oil mixed with any oil: i am sure this makes my hair grow more although many have said it doesn't, it works for me because I have done tests so hey. 

i put them on for about an hour and then wash it out, sometimes i find it hard to wash the oil out so i do think you should use a clarifying shampoo as these are good at getting the oils out.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I love Dry Remedy treatment by Aveda.


 
	Lately I am using Smooth Down Butter Treat and All Soft Super Heavy Cream Treatment both by Redken.

  	I love them! They do a great job and smell awesome.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

alumeze said:


> what brand of morrocan oil do you use and where do you get it?


	The Smooth Down Butter Treat by Redken inserts morrocan oil as well.


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 12, 2011)

i use aussie three min miracle treatment and then apply coconut oil to the ens of my hair


----------

